# General > Photography >  Photography beginner group

## Highlandlass33ki

Looking for local begginner group for photography anyone that can teach me as am very new to photography be lovely to get better at using my camera many thanks

----------


## Bertieboy

Me too, someone was going to start a beginners course, but they faded away.........

----------


## Highlandlass33ki

aww thanks for reply if I hear of any I will let you know..

----------


## Razz

Try www.adrianbphoto.com/1to1/ he was advertising last year on here

----------


## SteveMarquis

Thanks for the link, I'm looking for a digital photography course but haven't found one.

In the mean time I've been collect all the tips and techniques that I can get my hands on around the Internet. I've been tucking them into a collection on a free site called Flipboard which runs on all devices. It covers different genres of photography and is filled with articles and videos. 

It's free to use and here: https://flipboard.com/@stevemarquis/...icks-gf3bfqsgy 

Hope it's beneficial! 
Steve

----------


## porshiepoo

Google "a year with my camera". I just started the course, it's free and lasts 1 year  :Smile:

----------


## Corky Smeek

Might I recommend the following text:- Understanding Exposure, Fourth Edition (Paperback) Bryan Peterson, 2016.

From the title it may not sound like it is the ideal book for a beginner, but it is. Light is *the* most important thing for photographers. Learning how to control the light entering your camera is vital and that is what this book is about. I promise, it is not too technical and it assumes very little prior knowledge.

It is available from all the usual outlets.

----------

